# Illinois code shower ???



## skw83 (Feb 19, 2009)

I got this question today from a person who is building a house. He asked me if a barrier free shower can be made using the Kerdi system. I told him I would look it up. According to the code book it states that any shower made up of durable material must have a pan that turns up on all sides 2 inches. Has any of the Illinois plumbers on this board ran across this? I think he has 2 options either drop the floor to make up the 2 inches or some sort of approach ramps. Any information or opinions would be appreciated.

Thank You


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

sorry. Please kill me.. what's a kering system??


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Kerdi system is the "newer" way to water proof a shower. No pan, the whole shower has a water proof membrane that ties into drain. Great system, used a lot up here...


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

skw83 said:


> I got this question today from a person who is building a house. He asked me if a barrier free shower can be made using the Kerdi system. I told him I would look it up. According to the code book it states that any shower made up of durable material must have a pan that turns up on all sides 2 inches. Has any of the Illinois plumbers on this board ran across this? I think he has 2 options either drop the floor to make up the 2 inches or some sort of approach ramps. Any information or opinions would be appreciated.
> 
> Thank You


I have seen these, Have a few in my area.

As a local inspector, the first one I saw (of course doesn't comply with the code wording) I would not pass at first. I called the regional IDPH State Inspector. They do not have a problem with the installation of them.

It seems to be a decent system. But if they use it, it must be installed as per manufactures installation instructions and with the approved materials.
I also required that the system be installed by the Licensed Plumber, not some factory rep or other trade. I know the other trade was there, but as long as the Licensed Plumber was installing under the direction of the rep, no problem.


Here is the link>>>> http://www.schluter.com/8_4_kerdi_shower_kit.aspx

You still need to roll up the wall on three sides. I have gotten a code opinion from IDPH engineering division also about a barrier free on a residence. No problem on the entry.

Commercially, you can get a collapsible shower threshold>>>>http://www.staydrysystems.com/products/collapsible-shower-water-dam/ 

http://www.schluter.com/8_4_kerdi_shower_kit.aspx


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Way better system than the mat. Way. IMO


----------

